# Help with S3 Part...



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

I'm looking to purchase an S3 factory upper strut towerr bar. Would anyone that lives in a country where these are sold be willing to help out. It would have to be from an S3 that shares the body with the US Spec VW MK4 R32/Golf/GTI. Thanks in advance and please IM me if your willing to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

